# to USB Hard drive



## wrxwagonsb (Aug 27, 2006)

Is it possible to record something from the DVR to a USB hard drive?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not yet. It has been mentioned a couple of times as a feature that is coming.

(This would be for later playback on your 622, not for transfer to a computer or other device.)


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

James Long said:


> Not yet. It has been mentioned a couple of times as a feature that is coming.
> 
> (This would be for later playback on your 622, not for transfer to a computer or other device.)


I believe that both the 211 and 622 have the capaibility to transmit/receive data over the AC power line.

Any chance that a recording on the 622 (either on an external or internal hard drive) will be able to be played on the 211?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The AC line data is similar to X10 ... I don't believe they intend to use it for content - just to replace the phone line on 2nd and subsequent receivers (all talking to the one telephone line connected receiver via "DISHComm").

No details have been released on external storage. There are non-functional menu options on both receivers to use an external recording device for DVR events (yes, this option is on the 211 but non-functional). With E*'s stance toward content management I suspect content will be locked to the receiver that recorded it and scrambled so it cannot be transferred to a PC.

It would be nice to see it "unlocked" so content could be played on any receiver on an account - but I would not count on that. E* would have to teach the receivers to know the other receivers on the account. It is much easier for a drive to be locked down to ONE receiver than to a possibly changing set of receivers.

We're still waiting for the details of how external storage will work. It was demonstrated earlier this year, but no 'rules' of what is possible - other than the obvious transfer of data to and playback from the external device.

If they treat it like the PocketDish it will be only a transfer to (no transfer back). Although they will have to make it so one can play the content via USB.


----------



## ilkjh (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a WD My Book 250gb external drive on the 622, and all worked fine upon first use, but now I find that playback from that drive is jittery, and unwatchable. It appears there is just too much read activity going on.

It is also now taking almost 3 hours to archive a one hour program, whereas on first use it took 33 minutes??

Anyone have this experience or suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## David-A (Feb 21, 2006)

ilkjh said:


> I have a WD My Book 250gb external drive on the 622, and all worked fine upon first use, but now I find that playback from that drive is jittery, and unwatchable.


I have the 750GB My Book and so far I've had no problems. How full is your 250GB external drive? If you've got it nearly full, I wonder if you are running into fragmentation issues? (The recording is scattered all over the disk.) Your 250 has 8MB cache buffer. The 500GB and 750GB have 16MB. I wonder if that makes any difference?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a 250 WD My Book. I have not seen this. What happens ilkjh when you restore the same show and play it back on internal drive? Is your WD MyBook directly connected to your 622? Also how full is the drive?


----------



## ilkjh (Oct 6, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> I have a 250 WD My Book. I have not seen this. What happens ilkjh when you restore the same show and play it back on internal drive? Is your WD MyBook directly connected to your 622? Also how full is the drive?


Thanks for the replies. I attempted to restore to receiver, and the progress bar indicated over a 2 hour transfer time. I then disconnected the USB connection to the receiver, reconnected, and all is working normally now.

Maybe the drive got into some buffer trouble, that the disconnect cleared out.

Again, thanks for the replies!


----------

